# Saving puppy teeth!



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Am I the only weirdo out there who hoped she'd get at least one of her puppies baby teeth? (I saved every single one of my son's baby teeth) My previous golden-girl never gave me that honor, but my current girl, Bella, has now given me 4! First one I found on sitting on the dog bed. Second one I found embedded in a stuffed toy that I noticed was a bit bloody. There was a hole in the toy, and there, inside the stuffing of the toy was a tooth. The third one I actually pulled! LOL! I was brushing her teeth and noticed one barely hanging on, so I pulled- voila, another tooth for my collection! Then, this morning, I see another one sitting on the rug under the kitchen table next to the deer antler chew toy! Gee--I guess I should've put some treats under her doggie bed, aka pillow, for each one! She got gipped!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope. You're not the only weirdo who saves puppy teeth. 
I started doing it years ago. I have about six of Gunner's little shark teeth and probably about four of Riley's. I still have their first collars and all kinds of other stuff, too. I just can't bring myself to part with any of it.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww...I, too, can't seem to part with leashes and collars of previous dogs.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I was lucky to get 2 of Joey's baby teeth! I have them in a little ziploc bag in a little wooden box with the date he lost them and how old they are written on paper. Also in that box I have his first collar and tag and the the nub of his first leash as he chewed it in half  Lol


----------



## Max's Momma (May 2, 2011)

It's so good to know we are not alone in our idiosyncrasies. I saved about six teeth in a small wooden box. I gave one to a neighbor who does dental implants for people and offered to put it in a setting so I would have the tooth as a pendant. He hasn't returned it yet---maybe I went too far!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

lol! darn! It said my message wasn't long enough. I guess a simple "lol" isn't enough. sooooo .....LMAO! Hows that?!




Max's Momma said:


> It's so good to know we are not alone in our idiosyncrasies. I saved about six teeth in a small wooden box. I gave one to a neighbor who does dental implants for people and offered to put it in a setting so I would have the tooth as a pendant. He hasn't returned it yet---maybe I went too far!!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have about 4 of Belle's baby teeth....you are not alone...we are all nuts about our goldens......so you are hanging out at the right place.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley's lost 3 so far and I have been searching high and low. I desperately wanted at least one. He seems not to be cooperating though


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

(hand up) 

I have a couple of Boomer's baby teeth. I think I found one stuck in something, and the other came out in my hand.

I remember Gladys having a baby tooth I was keeping an eye on because the real tooth was growing over it, was told sometimes that causes an impaction and needs surgical removal. Poor Gladys was miserable, one night I heard a little "tink" sound come from her crate in the middle of the night. I thought I knew exactly was it was, got up and looked, and behold, a baby tooth lying on the floor of the crate! I saved that one too.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I got absolutely NONE from my first Golden, so I am giddy over this haul! Here's to you getting at least one! :crossfing




Bentley's Mom said:


> Bentley's lost 3 so far and I have been searching high and low. I desperately wanted at least one. He seems not to be cooperating though


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I'm sure Bentley thinks I've lost my mind because I spend half my time peeking in his mouth, wiggling his teeth and trying to get him to play tug games with me. My husband stepped on something in the carpet last night and I almost knocked him off his feet to see if it was a tooth. Needless to say, he thinks I'm beyond crazy.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

hahhahahahahahhahahahahahaha! You are too funny! Moms! We are just too much sometimes! I see that I am in good company with all of you crazy puppy teeth people!



Bentley's Mom said:


> I'm sure Bentley thinks I've lost my mind because I spend half my time peeking in his mouth, wiggling his teeth and trying to get him to play tug games with me. My husband stepped on something in the carpet last night and I almost knocked him off his feet to see if it was a tooth. Needless to say, he thinks I'm beyond crazy.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

We tried to save one of Tobey's teet, but never found any... He's a furry vacuum cleaner (anything on the ground (leaves, twigs, fuzz, etc) is in his mouth, and gone within seconds). I guess the only souvenirs we have of his baby teeth are the scars...

My wife was able to find several of our sheltie's teeth... I'm sure she has them stored somewhere safe...


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I never found any of Bayne's teeth but I knew they were gone when he no longer felt like a shark biting me. LOL


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

I saved Sadie and Ace's teeth. I have quite a few from each. When I was a teenager, I had horses and I saved their baby teeth too! I used to find them in the grain buckets!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I do!

I have three of Diesel's and two of Willow's in a little box. 

My most craziest moment was when Diesel was a pup I noticed his canine tooth was loose and thought "Ooh I want that one!" So I kept and eye on him and that evening I took him to a friends house. Part way through the evening he was alseep on my lap and I noticed it was missing, as he had been chewing on a toy earlier I thought it may have fallen out so I made everyone stand still while I crawled around my friend's living room until I found it!! 

I embarrass myself sometimes.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Score! hahahaha We just got back from a quickie break at the park across the street. When we got there, Bella was smacking her mouth like she had gotten something, so I opened her mouth to see what she had gotten....but....she hadn't gotten anything! There was another tooth just hanging by a thread. Gentle tug---it's all mine! 2 in one day!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I will be looking for Beamer's, which should be coming out any day now! I hope I can get at least one to keep!


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

I have 9 of Nugget's baby teeth. By the time we got Molly she was old enough I only have one of hers so when Molly and Dyson were playing this winter Molly lost a nail it fell off in my hand so I kept that.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I have some of my sweet Belle's teeth which are 10 years old. She just past away in April so I think it's cool I have them. Two pupsters now and I am checking their mouth all the time!


----------



## HudsensMama9 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a few of Hudsen's baby teeth in a ziploc bag with the date too! I also have his first collar, puppy kong, first toys, a piece of a toy that he got in his first Christmas stocking, and pretty much every other "first" of his.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Whoo-hoo! Just got tooth #7....and tooth #8 looks like it's going to drop soon! Will she swallow it, or give me another one? I won the tooth lottery with this puppy!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ha! I got you all beat! I have puppy teeth and the OCD chips removed from Tucker's shoulder and Trip's elbow! Plus as a bonus, I have one of my horses (from years ago) teeth! Yep, we're crazy all right!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Bentley still won't give up any. I've now resorted to only let him play with toys that I think the teeth might stick in. 

*- I'm not a mean puppy mommy. I rotate his toys to keep his interest. This week he just happened to not get any hard type chew toys :


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know, Bentley's Mom....the last tooth I got was because I gave her something nice and hard to chew--elk antler. Sneaky! The 8th one I mentioned--gone. Must of fallen out when she was chewing on any multitude of things she picks up during our walks! Sticks, cups, rocks, tennis balls, (several courts along creek), wood chips, toilet stopper (srsly! that was in the creek! this is a really nice area too, so I have no idea what a toilet stopper was doing in the creek! Looked fairly new, haha) When we got home, I looked inside, and it was gone.

Come on Bentley! Give your mamma a tooth already! :nervous:...this is your mamma looking all over for that one prized puppy tooth! 



Bentley's Mom said:


> Bentley still won't give up any. I've now resorted to only let him play with toys that I think the teeth might stick in.
> 
> *- I'm not a mean puppy mommy. I rotate his toys to keep his interest. This week he just happened to not get any hard type chew toys :


----------

